# outlook not opening



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

windows 10 - latest version 1803
following a office update 
Outlook 365 will not open - just shows splash screen and then crashes
excel and word are ok
i have had MS on the machine for a few hours and still not fixed 
BUT in case someone has an idea, or had the same issue and managed to resolve

I and MS have spent hours on it

MS have now escalated to engineering and will come back to me in 3-4 business days.

Excel & Word work OK 

I and MS have tried, not in any order

Repaired - both local and online
safemode - opens and then when you click on anything like file to see add-ins - it crashes and disappears
Added a new profile 
tried a new user account
run SFC /scannow
run chkdsk
removed all the updates folders and re-updated office 
re-updated windows
Removed , using ms tool and re-installed office

I understand if noone has suggestions 

I may have forgotten something i have done , but i think thats all 

Next thing i guess is re-installing a fresh install of windows 10 again !!! which would be hours and hours of work


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Remove Office with Revo Uninstaller. Do the *Advanced *mode and remove all remnants from Registry. After restarting, do a search for Microsoft Office in _Program Files, Program Files (x86) Common Files, Program Data_ etc delete any files left over. 
Go into Registry tool bar_ Edit/Find,_ type* Outlook* and each of the other parts of the Suite separately and then *Find Now *delete any files left over. Empty Recycle Bin, restart. 
Go to Office 365 and just download* Outlook*, if that works, download the rest of the suite.


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

thanks, i will have a go


> Go into Registry tool bar Edit/Find,


this is editing the registry - regedit?
or on revo ? cant find on revo - or does it come up when running the uninstall itself

under tools is an office cleaner - should i use that ?


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

I think you have skipped a step and that is to run "scanpst" on the pst file.
https://www.howto-outlook.com/faq/usingscanpst.htm
Look under Office Outlook 365 for location


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

thanks,

i did run scanpst on all files

sorry i missed of the list 
thanks for spotting though


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

After creating a new Outlook Profile, you can try troubleshooting the current one. The big thing is, a new profile should allow you to actually open Outlook.


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

Wow this is odd. I use Office 2016 and my storage is on my server so I am used to it not opening every once in a while and I have to run "scanpst" on all folders to bring it back. Usually it offers me Outlook Safe Mode if it fails to open but I don't even know if Office 365 would have that, but that never helps anyway.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

> this is editing the registry - regedit?
> or on revo ? cant find on revo - or does it come up when running the uninstall itself


When you Uninstall a program in Revo, there is an *Advanced* button. Press this. Revo will use the programs Uninstaller first then give you the option to scan the Registry. It will list only files relating to the program and nothing else. Highlight all of them and click the *Delete* button. Restart the computer. 
When you come back up, do a search for any files relating to Office (ie) Outlook, Word, Excel etc and delete them. 
Now press the *Win* key +*R* in the _Run _Box type *Regedit *and press enter. First Backup the Registry
Making sure _Computer _is Highlighted, go to the Toolbar to *Edit/Find *in the find what box type each application in the Suite separately (ie) Outlook, Word etc and press *Find Now*. This will search the registry, it will stop on a file, Press the *Del *key on the keyboard, press *Enter* to accept the deletion, and press *F3* to continue searching the Registry. Do these last 3 steps continuously until you get the message* Finished Searching the Registry*. Then do the same thing with the next program in the Suite until you have done all of them. Then you will have completely uninstalled MS Office, Empty the Recycle Bin, and restart. Then download Outlook and see how it goes.


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

run uninstal via revo
advanced = removed all
regedit = deleted all reference to outlook
del all folders i could find in pc
deactivated licence
re-installed
same issue

wont open normally - just get splash screen

outlook /safe
opens
then closes


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

You can still try what I suggested in Post #6: https://support.office.com/en-us/ar...-profile-F544C1BA-3352-4B3B-BE0B-8D42A540459D


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

sorry, i did create a new profile - no change
also a new user


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

> When you Uninstall a program in Revo, there is an Advanced button. Press this. Revo will use the programs Uninstaller first then give you the option to scan the Registry. It will list only files relating to the program and nothing else. Highlight all of them and click the Delete button. Restart the computer.


 yes , i did follow that


> Now press the Win key +R in the Run Box type Regedit and press enter. First Backup the Registry
> Making sure Computer is Highlighted, go to the Toolbar to Edit/Find in the find what box type each application in the Suite separately (ie) Outlook, Word etc and press Find Now. This will search the registry, it will stop on a file, Press the Del key on the keyboard, press Enter to accept the deletion, and press F3 to continue searching the Registry. Do these last 3 steps continuously until you get the message Finished Searching the Registry. Then do the same thing with the next program in the Suite until you have done all of them. Then you will have completely uninstalled MS Office, Empty the Recycle Bin, and restart. Then download Outlook and see how it goes.


i did that but just for outlook - not everything else
also a few windowcommunication came up - but not sure if that was related to outlook or just in the name

- re 365 
there is a safe mode 
but then it opens and shows the application for about 20 seconds and then stops

event viewer


> Faulting application name: OUTLOOK.EXE, version: 16.0.9330.2124, time stamp: 0x5b20a322
> Faulting module name: OUTLOOK.EXE, version: 16.0.9330.2124, time stamp: 0x5b20a322
> Exception code: 0xc0000094
> Fault offset: 0x000d7662
> ...


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

Just as an aside, yesterday, i was out and went into john lewis (UK department Store - very good on electricals)
and after discussing with the salesman decided to buy a apple macbook pro 
had a coffee made the decision to throw £1400 at it , only to find, that although they said they had plenty when i went to their cafe , infact they had none 
the silver one was £100 more, and they had none.

so some one saved me £1400 + £60 for an adapter to run ethernet, usb etc etc off the lightening connection

so here I am back with windows


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

POP or IMAP?


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

All setup as IMAP or Exchange - where I use outlook.com or hotmail.co.uk emails
Just the domestic consumer email - I dont use an exchange server myself

On the New User and new profile, I only setup one email (which i use to log into the PC with and also is the license email address for office 365 [email protected]) which is an outlook.com email address and so uses MS exchange settings


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

And Outlook is the default client?
Also: Start>outlook.exe /resetnavpane


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

> outlook.exe /resetnavpane


same behaviour

no thunderbird is default client


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

I'd like someone else to comment on this idea before trying it. Basically your app data for MS/local is a hidden file. Deleting the Outlook folder and letting it regenerate might be the answer. At this point Wayne, we're all just guessing as you can imagine.


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

Here is what I would try. Uninstall Outlook and move the storage files to another folder
in another place on "c" drive not in the User folder. Then install Outlook fresh creating a new pst file. Open it setup the email address or addresses then restart and go in and change the location of the data files to where you moved the old one and delete the new pst file. Shut down Outlook and reopen after running "scanpst" on actual old file.


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

@Rich-M - Thanks


> Then install Outlook fresh creating a new pst file.


i cannot open outlook, so not sure what step this will install 
there isnt a PST file as the account it sets up is an OST account 
but i cant get that far as outlook does not open


> Shut down Outlook and reopen after running "scanpst" on actual old file.


 i cannot shutdown as it never opens
@Corday - thanks
yes I deleted all the hidden folders in Local and Roaming under user > appdata 
When I ran revo
I deleted everything outlook, including hidden folders


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

just had MS engineering on the machine, running DSIM and various other things
Still not working , re-escalated within MS


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

At that level, MS actually has some people that have credentials.


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

good to know, seems like at a level 2 engineer who is referring to engineering now and then coming back and trying suggestions and re-escalating.
But at least i'm getting support - so hopefully will not result in windows re-install


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

I guess I just don't know enough about Office 365 but what I was suggesting is if you remove the ost file and then uninstall your Outlook and reinstall it which creates a new ost file and then redirect once the new program opens which it should to the old data file.


----------



## knightmayre (Sep 30, 2014)

Out of interest, did you try Windows Key + R then type in "outlook /safe" without quotes and also did you try holding the Ctrl down then clicking the Outlook icon?

Have you used scanpst at all (works on both ost and pst, but make a backup 1st).

Finally I had exactly the same issue with Office 365 which I couldn't repair, turned out I hadn't paid the subscription!!


----------



## tristar (Aug 12, 2008)

Good thing, that you're using Cached mode so OST..

Kill existing Outlook instances, launch Task Manager, kill Skype/Skype for Business/Lync/Communicator/Outlook apps.

There are 2 Outlook folders in a user profile, 
C:\Users\*Username*\AppData\Local\Microsoft\
C:\Users\*Username*\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\

Rename both the *Outlook* folders there, restart the PC, launch Outlook, it will run through first time setup, be patient, let us know how this goes.

If this doesn't work, create a new Test user in the PC, login using this test user and does Outlook work there ?
Rename both these folders,


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

tier 3 tried to call yesterday to look at the PC
hopefully they will call thursday , when i have the time and in for them to connect to the PC
@Rich-M
yes i have tried all that
@knightmayre


> Out of interest, did you try Windows Key + R then type in "outlook /safe" without quotes and also did you try holding the Ctrl down then clicking the Outlook icon?


Yes



> Have you used scanpst at all (works on both ost and pst, but make a backup 1st).


yes
and setup a New User account on the PC with NO folders and installed



> Finally I had exactly the same issue with Office 365 which I couldn't repair, turned out I hadn't paid the subscription!!


 yes its paid for an active
I have deactivated the subscription 
tried on a different PC and it works - Deactivated that and re-installed and reactivated 
@tristar
Yes i have done all that - as mentioned
New USER set up on the PC
All folders deleted in hidden and none hidden locations
ALL registry entries with outlook in deleted

Thanks for all the efforts and suggestions


----------



## tristar (Aug 12, 2008)

Does the issue occur with a new user as well ?


----------



## jazzwineman (Nov 5, 2012)

etaf said:


> tier 3 tried to call yesterday to look at the PC
> hopefully they will call thursday , when i have the time and in for them to connect to the PC
> 
> @Rich-M
> ...



Your real problem is that constant f...... around with Microsoft. It is why they never show up at vendor meetings as they cannot take the abuse from the professionals in the business.


Out of more than 10,000 computers I have only had this happen once.


1. You will not get rid of the all the registry entries with Revo (which I use quite a bit, know and like) for the Office Install
2. Removing just the entries in the registry for Outlook alone will not solve the problem as Outlook is not a stand-alone program and highly integrated in Office- especially with Word and so you have to manually remove every entry related to office in the registry and you could load 2 computers with updates from scratch in that time period. You can use the Microsoft removal tool for removing office (found here: https://www.custompcreview.com/arti...ice-removal-tool-completely-uninstall-office/ ), although I would still use point #5 

3. Remember that you have Common Files in both x86 program files and program files. Also "program Data" in both locations as well in your user name/app data and all 3 of the listings there.
4. I would take the pst file and put on another computer and see if it opens and regardless do a pst scan on that computer.
5. Re-install Office in a different folder (this solved my one-time problem) so if it is 32 or 64 bit office in the appropriate program files create a folder called "New office" or some-such and direct the install there and do a custom install and make sure of what you are actually installing. The defaults that Microsoft uses are typical of Microsoft and make zero sense as if they live in the Arctic and only communicate with bears and seals for computer use and needs of users.





Tom in Dallas/Plano


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

@jazzwineman



> 1. You will not get rid of the all the registry entries with Revo (which I use quite a bit, know and like) for the Office Install


 yes did that with revo


> 2. Removing just the entries in the registry for Outlook alone will not solve the problem as Outlook is not a stand-alone program and highly integrated in Office- especially with Word and so you have to manually remove every entry related to office in the registry and you could load 2 computers with updates from scratch in that time period. You can use the Microsoft removal tool for removing office (found here: https://www.custompcreview.com/artic...nstall-office/ ), although I would still use point #5


 i did use the removal tool as well on 1 occasion

but i did use reg edit and did not remove all office entries - only outlook ones



> 3. Remember that you have Common Files in both x86 program files and program files. Also "program Data" in both locations as well in your user name/app data and all 3 of the listings there.


i belive i did that


> 4. I would take the pst file and put on another computer and see if it opens and regardless do a pst scan on that computer.


ok , i can try that but no pst file created - ost files



> 5. Re-install Office in a different folder (this solved my one-time problem) so if it is 32 or 64 bit office in the appropriate program files create a folder called "New office" or some-such and direct the install there and do a custom install and make sure of what you are actually installing. The defaults that Microsoft uses are typical of Microsoft and make zero sense as if they live in the Arctic and only communicate with bears and seals for computer use and needs of users.


ok, i have not tried that, will give that a go

thanks for the reply


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

@tristar

yes exactly the same issue with a new user - in fact tried a few new users


----------



## jazzwineman (Nov 5, 2012)

etaf said:


> @jazzwineman
> 
> yes did that with revo
> i did use the removal tool as well on 1 occasion
> ...



If you're using an Exchange email account, you can delete the offline Outlook Data File (.ost) and Outlook will recreate the offline Outlook Data File (.ost) the next time you open Outlook




TBB


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

thanks , yes i deleted those and folder
and outlook on new install recreated


all my accounts are setup as IMAP or use exchange outlook.com/hotmail.com

I could set up the 1st account on a new install as POP and get a PST file 
see what that does
thanks


----------



## jazzwineman (Nov 5, 2012)

etaf said:


> @jazzwineman
> 
> yes did that with revo
> i did use the removal tool as well on 1 occasion
> ...


 Scnpst will also scan an .ost or you could get the scanost.exe from an older version or perhaps a stand alone on the web. There is also a Kernel OST viewer 



TBB


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

thanks, i did scan all ost originally when first had the issue


----------



## jazzwineman (Nov 5, 2012)

etaf said:


> thanks, i did scan all ost originally when first had the issue


 What happens if you install and do not set to use even as an email client. Will outlook open normally? Then if you create a dummy account with a standard pop account or use one you might have created at yahoo or some free mail service as an account you will use with Outlook will it open with the .pst file that had just been created.


I am just trying to see if it is an office problem or some flag that is set in the registry or the database file itself.


TBB


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

> What happens if you install and do not set to use even as an email client.


 i dont think you can skip setting up an email client in 365 version

you used to be able to skip, but you cant on 365 and get a default pst file
it wants to set up an email

i will try a new user account 
and try again


----------



## jazzwineman (Nov 5, 2012)

etaf said:


> i dont think you can skip setting up an email client in 365 version
> 
> you used to be able to skip, but you cant on 365 and get a default pst file
> it wants to set up an email
> ...


 Try and setup an account minus your current database and see if you are dealing with the program or the database.


TBB


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

that was interesting 

I setup a new local user - test (administrator)
I opened outlook and setup my BTinternet email address manually and as POP 
outlook worked 

I then added my outlook.com account and allowed to setup automatically
it opened OK and was set as default 
I then click on file and outlook crashed (same a before in safemode)
Now it wont open again 

so this is a new account and new database - BUT using an outlook.com account crashes it

I'll delete the user and start over
This time try a gmail account as imap and see what happens


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

deleted user 
resetup 
I setup a new local user - test (administrator)
I opened outlook and setup a gmail account as automatic - 
outlook worked 

So it would appear its the microsoft account - which is causing the issue 
as an exchange account 

think now about how i resolve the main user account here
i can always setup the outlook.com manually and use IMAP 
see if that works


----------



## jazzwineman (Nov 5, 2012)

etaf said:


> that was interesting
> 
> I setup a new local user - test (administrator)
> I opened outlook and setup my BTinternet email address manually and as POP
> ...


 As I suspected. This is either a database or add-on problem and no great surprise that outlook.com and Microsoft is the problem. I actually consider that Outlook is the best program they ever did, but it has to st with Microsoft much of the time and they want this .live setup thinking they are doing you a favor.


You might try creating a new .live or outlook account at Microsoft and see if an empty Microsoft account has the same issue.


TBB


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

i have a few outlook and hotmail accounts - so I can try those and see if they setup as exchange 

the account works perfectly well with thunderbird and has done for years
Also works with the W10 mail app


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Can't be an add-on problem since it didn't work in Safe Mode.


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

so i have now setup a different outlook.com on the new user account 
and it works 
so its the main outlook.com account that I use for everything - contacts, calendar on phone etc 
with 1000's of emails in 

BUT i have removed office from my main account 
and I have deleted ALL the hidden files - OST files and all the registry entries 
or at least i think i have 

so its more likely a corruption on the server thats causing the issue rather than my PC 

i'll have to find time to setup 365 on a different PC and see if that works or if that crashes and its a MS server issue 

so i need a MS server cleanup tool - which would need to be MS themselves do a clean up on exchange server

OR do I ?

thanks for the help - I should have noticed I was always using the same email account, as thats the one licensed to and logged in with on this PC


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

> Can't be an add-on problem since it didn't work in Safe Mode.


correct it opens in safemode - but as soon as i click on any menu item , like file - it crashes


----------



## jazzwineman (Nov 5, 2012)

etaf said:


> so i have now setup a different outlook.com on the new user account
> and it works
> so its the main outlook.com account that I use for everything - contacts, calendar on phone etc
> with 1000's of emails in
> ...


 Looks like you have narrowed the problem. Do you know the size of the database? That may well be the problem as that has happened in all versions of Outlook and with Exchange Server. Someone I know suggested this: https://mailstrom.co/ Another suggested 

https://www.luckyducksoftware.com/news/PressRelease_CleanOut.pdf



T


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

currently 32mb
but it should be much larger


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

just found the .bak file from doing the scanpst = 750mb


----------



## knightmayre (Sep 30, 2014)

What happens when you copy your OST somewhere then save it somewhere else? Then before you do anything further run SCANOST (not SCANPST) approx. 3 times, making a backup each time as you do so.

Create a new Outlook profile then go to File > Account Settings > Account Settings > Data Files > Add then point it at your copied OST file and set it as default.

Apologies if you've done all this and I've missed some.


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

scanost?
dont have that


----------



## knightmayre (Sep 30, 2014)

Ack, I missed you were running Office 365, the path is different from a regular Office installation path.
Mine is located at :
C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft Office\root\Office16

Cheers


----------



## jazzwineman (Nov 5, 2012)

etaf said:


> just found the .bak file from doing the scanpst = 750mb


 Should not be a size problem then. That is smaller than I would have thought. You have some severe corruption somewhere in the data file - about the only answer. Have you tried to actually do a straight up import of the file instead of potting to it. You could import pieces at a time until it no longer opens and you have found the problem area (a little like a clean boot and adding programs until it flips out). Perhaps you can successful load the non .bak file. and see if it works.


T


----------



## jazzwineman (Nov 5, 2012)

etaf said:


> scanost?
> dont have that


*Find scanpst.exe Location in Outlook 2016/Windows 10*


_For Click-to-Run installation on a 64-bit version of Windows: <C>\Program Files(x86)\Microsoft Office\root\Office16 _
_For Click-to-Run installation on a 32-bit version of Windows: <C>\Program Files\Microsoft Office\root\Office16_
_For MSI-based installation on a 64-bit version of Windows: <C>\Program Files(x86)\Microsoft Office\Office16_
_For *MSI-based* installation on a 32-bit version of Windows: <C>\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office16_


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

lost the scanpst - ms deleted the click to run
on the new user the OST file does not exist
when i then add the H.... @outlook.com it creates a new offline database and downloads the files into it 
so isnt the corruption a file somewhere on the server that comes across into the ost 
and then stops outlook opening


----------



## knightmayre (Sep 30, 2014)

So you've lost the scanpst?

How about this then:

https://support.microsoft.com/en-gb...find-and-run-the-inbox-repair-tool-in-outlook

Applies to: Outlook 2016, Outlook 2013, Microsoft Outlook 2010
Might be worth a try

Cheers


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

no, i found the scanpst again
i created a profile 
I setup a different email
worked

added my main account - did not have an option to point to the ost

but it crashed when ever i open any of the folders 

so now i ran scanpst on the datafile copied to a different folder
repaired and then copied back into the appdata/,,,... folder
and it still crashes

its gone midnight now - so i'm signing off

Thanks for all the help and assistance 

at least now I know its the main outlook.com account i use


----------



## knightmayre (Sep 30, 2014)

etaf said:


> no, i found the scanpst again
> i created a profile
> I setup a different email
> worked
> ...


Good night :facepalm:

You have ran scanpst at least 3 times, yes?

Cheers
Dave aka Hamish McBagpipe!


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

In the a.m. make sure you didn't switch the the Beta version of Outlook.com.


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

This sounds like the reconnection required when Outlook.com changed its format is the real issue and we all went through that quite a while ago...have a read:
https://support.office.com/en-us/ar...ook-2013-cda1751d-9503-40bf-bf76-e79454ac5eb3


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

@Rich_m
I have created a new profile and reconnected - but outlook still crashes with this one account
other outlook.com emails work ok and dont crash
its only one i add this h. @outlook.com it crashes outlook

@Corday
i logged into live.com
and i have the option to switch to the beta, so not using beta on the web

@knightmayre
I have ran scanpst at least 3 times, first time it repairs , then next times no errors found

outlook now opens and shows the accounts - as h... @outlook.com is not the default
but when i click on any folders - inbox etc, only on that account 
it crashes outlook

c.. @outlook.com works fine on the account even with h.. @outlook.com connected


----------



## knightmayre (Sep 30, 2014)

So when you try to change the default ost directory, not by opening any files but by just changing the default directory itself, it still crashes?


----------



## jazzwineman (Nov 5, 2012)

etaf said:


> @Rich_m
> I have created a new profile and reconnected - but outlook still crashes with this one account
> other outlook.com emails work ok and dont crash
> its only one i add this h. @outlook.com it crashes outlook
> ...


 Do you have a version of an older non-365 (which I would never use due to the mass of issues it creates) on another computer where you could do a stand alone import of your database? If it still did not work- then you have more serious problems than Microsoft can fix and might even have to get a data recovery specialist. For one- I am always reluctant to use Microsoft software to correct a problem created by Microsoft software (especially something like Security Essentials- but that is for another topic).


TBB


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

no need for data recover the email works fine on Thunderbird , any way, thats my main client program , I only really use outlook for the contacts and calendar sync
the email is also all accessible via online, my phone using outlook app 
and on other PCs using older versions of outlook 2013, 2010 all work fine

just this machine - so data lost ,


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

> So when you try to change the default ost directory, not by opening any files but by just changing the default directory itself, it still crashes?


No 
if the H.. @outlook.com email is set s the default account - outlook will crash on opening 
if h. @outlook is not the default but another email is used as default - outlook will open and i can use the other email account and it works fine
BUT 
if i click on the h.. @outlook.com folders then outlook crashes


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

Outlook is fine if i setup the H.. @outlook.com account manually as IMAP
then no crashes i can read all the mil and folders
However, using imap on outlook the calendar and contacts do not sync - which is the only reason i really use the outlook program on my pc


----------

